# internet connection scheduler ...



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 11, 2007)

hi..i hav bsnl bband..i want to schedule my automatic internet connection so dat at specified time my pc shud automatically connect to internet ...and also if possible re-connect everytime the line is dropped...
is there any software utility for doing so??


----------



## nil_3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Or else, is there any hardware utility anyway?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 12, 2007)

i can make one for ya............... if u use use a dial-up for connecting .

in notepad , write

rasdial "Connection Name" "Username" "Password"        ( Witout the quotes )

and save the file as " Anything.BAT "

For reconnecting , right click the Connection in " Network Connections " , goto - Options and  check the first and last line in " Redialling options " .

Goto -
Start - All Programs - Accesories - System Tools - Scheduled tasks - Add a scheduled task .............. rest should be self explanatory ............ 
enjoi .


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

But y do u wanna keep broadband disconnected n then schedule it for connection?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 12, 2007)

its his problem .............. !!!


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 12, 2007)

i hav hom500 plan..free frm 2-8...dnt wana wake up til late nite...so wanna schedule internet automatically
__________
rahul_becks23 : thnx man.....but i had to type

cd\
c:
rasdial "Connection Name" "Username" "Password" ( Witout the quotes )


thx alot...a new trick
though i now use internet access manager software..


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

tweety_bird_bunny said:
			
		

> *i hav hom500 plan..free frm 2-8...dnt wana wake up til late nite...so wanna schedule internet automatically*
> __________
> rahul_becks23 : thnx man.....but i had to type
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think hibernation will be a good idea here! AFAIK, it enables u to wake up at requested time! Check it out!


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 12, 2007)

@ tweety -
ur welcome dude .............. and in fact , i always liked tweety


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 13, 2007)

and i always liked "eminem"


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=4544
*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=2306
*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=2906

Maybe these should help you out...

For Linux-
*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=9432


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 13, 2007)

tweety_bird_bunny said:
			
		

> hi..i hav bsnl bband..i want to schedule my automatic internet connection so dat at specified time my pc shud automatically connect to internet ...and also if possible re-connect everytime the line is dropped...
> is there any software utility for doing so??


 
hii buddy ! yeh dat WAS a prob wid me...m usin BSNL 500 home plan ...i use utorrent for downloading my files..
here is hw u gt to do dis !

1) SAVE torrent files on your disk.
2) Open them with utorrent
3) Force start all the downloads.
4) before proceeding any further close utorrent 
5) Go to Start>Control Panel> Scheduling tasks.
6) Browse for utorrent executable and schedule it to run at 02:02 AM(remember to set the next day)
7) Dont disconnect your internet connection (Leave it ON , as it wont use up much of your bandwidth as the computer would be idle)
8) Have a nice sleep !

Wake up in the morning at 8:04AM to disconnect your connection (BSNL server lags by four minutes).

You are done !
I dont think that any scheduling utility is needed for doing this. Am doing this for the past 40-45 days with an average download of 1.5GB-2.0GB 

Hope it helps you out.

Gud luck !
Njoy !


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 13, 2007)

Hibernate is the best option here...
Download Auto Poweron and And shutdown from Lifsoft.

U need not disconnect and reconnect each time for scheduling downloads.
Keeping the modem connected will not cause the computer to download anything automatically.

Install the above software. Enable hibernation.
Schedule it to wake up at 2.00, after that schedule it to start the software u want... or even better, you can hibernate with the download running. It will autoresume next time you wake up...

 auto shutdown at 8.00. that's it.. Download it. Its a great software.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 13, 2007)

this is how i do it...
i start my pc b4 sleeping anf login to my user id..then i go to sleep....
i use shutdown expert to open my programs...at 2:05 am it opens limewire,utorrent and filecroc automatically and internet connection manager which automatically connects to internet and upon disconnection automatically reconnects...at 8:05 am shutdown expert , shutdowns the pc....
wrks fine...


----------



## nil_3 (Feb 13, 2007)

tweety_bird_bunny said:
			
		

> this is how i do it...
> i start my pc b4 sleeping anf login to my user id..then i go to sleep....
> i use shutdown expert to open my programs...at 2:05 am it opens limewire,utorrent and filecroc automatically and internet connection manager which automatically connects to internet and upon disconnection automatically reconnects...at 8:05 am shutdown expert , shutdowns the pc....
> wrks fine...




Will you please elaborate how you created this? Whether you use BSNL DataOne?


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 14, 2007)

ya man, i hav home500 plan bsnl dataone...
i use a software shutdown expert to schedule opening up of softwares(limewire,utorrent,filecroc and internet connection manager) and shutdowning the pc at specified time(8 am)...
i use internet access manager(iam) to connect to internet and if some time it night my net disconnects ,iam automatically reconnects...
hope u got it...


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 14, 2007)

^^You have answered yourself


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 14, 2007)

ya man got da answer after a lot of head buttin...
so shared it, so dat if any one has da same prob , he doesnt hav to go head buttin too


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 18, 2007)

hi guys
yaar my rasdial.bat file not working
..do i need disconnect file too.??
help me out with this
__________
ok done..
this time i type before that syntax 
cd\
c:

thnx all....


----------

